# On dash sensor?



## Crazy4408pac (Mar 19, 2014)

Last night I noticed a red flashing light coming from inside my 2012 Cruze. Checked to see where it was coming from, I saw it was flashing from the below pictured sensor. What's the sensor for and why was it flashing? Thanks


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Crazy4408pac said:


> Last night I noticed a red flashing light coming from inside my 2012 Cruze. Checked to see where it was coming from, I saw it was flashing from the below pictured sensor. What's the sensor for and why was it flashing? Thanks


Its apart of the alarm system. It blinks to let others know your car is locked. It is also the daytime running lights sensor to let the lights know when to start coming on at night if you have your switch set to automatic or when its daylight out, it tells the lights to dim.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

^ what he said

but also, if you just hit the lock button once, i dont think the light flashes...hit it twice then it flashes


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

boraz said:


> ^ what he said
> 
> but also, if you just hit the lock button once, i dont think the light flashes...hit it twice then it flashes


Mine does after one hit to the lock button=]. It takes a few minutes to flash but it flashes.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Mine does after one hit to the lock button=]. It takes a few minutes to flash but it flashes.


If you hit it once it doesn't arm immediately, twice arms the alarm immediately.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> If you hit it once it doesn't arm immediately, twice arms the alarm immediately.


That is what it says in my owners manual, it arms after 30 seconds with one hit. Aussie.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> If you hit it once it doesn't arm immediately, twice arms the alarm immediately.


 MilTownSHO ... Correct.

*IIRC, pressing the key fob's lock button once activates the vehicle's 'Quiet Arm' mode.* The _raison d'être_ and advantage of using this option is the car's horns don't sound an acknowledgement and the vehicle automatically arms unattended after approximately one minute. One example demonstrating its' utility: a person can return home late at night and secure the car while neither disturbing family nor neighbours who may be sleeping. Clever thinking and one more excellent reason to choose a Cruze.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

boraz said:


> ^ what he said
> 
> but also, if you just hit the lock button once, i dont think the light flashes...hit it twice then it flashes


Mine actually lights up solid if I hit the button only once.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> Mine actually lights up solid if I hit the button only once.


Correct, the behavior you describe is normal.

Pressing the key fob's lock button once immediately locks the doors and starts the security system's countdown timer. The solid red light now displayed atop the dashboard is a visual indicator to the key holder that the doors are locked and the arming process has begun. After a short waiting period of 60 seconds or less, the system is fully armed and the red light begins to flash.

​


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Crazy4408pac said:


> Last night I noticed a red flashing light coming from inside my 2012 Cruze. Checked to see where it was coming from, I saw it was flashing from the below pictured sensor. What's the sensor for and why was it flashing? Thanks


It's the ambient light sensor. It's used for the headlights, and I believe it also has an impact on the automatic climate control system (if equipped). I guess it's also a good place to put the alarm LED.


----------



## Crazy4408pac (Mar 19, 2014)

123 oops


----------



## Crazy4408pac (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for the quick replies.


----------

